# A Beautiful Scarf (K)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beutiful scarf. Thanks for the link.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you like it. You're welcome.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love this scarf!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

So glad you both like it. You're welcome.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

supreetb said:


> Beutiful scarf. Thanks for the link.


OOH! I love your avatar.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful scarf,thanks for posting.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This is a really beautiful scarf pattern which I have already gotten into my work queue! Yay!!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I just look at this and it is stunning, I have to knit it for myself. I already have yarn for it, left over from another project. Anyway my question is on row 2 it says slip the first stitch (I know what that is but what is?) cross yarn over...what does that mean?


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Elaine3975 said:


> I just look at this and it is stunning, I have to knit it for myself. I already have yarn for it, left over from another project. Anyway my question is on row 2 it says slip the first stitch (I know what that is but what is?) cross yarn over...what does that mean?


This gorgeous scarf has been shared before here on KP. I downloaded the pattern on Feb. 19, 2015, so check for threads around that time. There were a lot of questions about the pattern, which is available in Russian, an English translation, and a chart. Before, a big question was about the flower. There doesn't seem to be a pattern for it included, the Russian instructions say to use a flower of your choice. Ugh.

Thanks to the OP for sharing this pattern again, it's worth the time to make sure more people see it!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope this works! I am trying to post a link to the thread that appeared on Feb. 19, 2015. Chickkie (sp?) found information about the pattern, and there were many questions. Hope this works and is helpful!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320184-1.html


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful and unusual scarf. Very pretty.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Directions sound more difficult than it looks. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Elaine3975 said:


> I just look at this and it is stunning, I have to knit it for myself. I already have yarn for it, left over from another project. Anyway my question is on row 2 it says slip the first stitch (I know what that is but what is?) cross yarn over...what does that mean?


This is a reply from another KPr when this scarf was posted a while ago . Hope it helps..

My understanding of "cross yarn over" would mean adding a stitch as you read the rows it starts at 12 stitches and after your would have done the yarn over the stitches have increased to 14 etc., etc. end of her quote

You can do this how ever you prefer to increase a stitch. 
Good luck.


----------



## ckg1153 (Jul 27, 2011)

Really good idea COLD weather. Thanks.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

So glad you all like it. You're welcome.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for the pattern link


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for the pattern link


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

nice


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

You're very welcome.


----------



## rochdalecowgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Some people have had trouble with this version. Here is another site you can try. Hopefully this is the one that works for those of us who are quite new at knitting:
wedonthaveaniche.weebly.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-english-directions.html


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## AutumnR50 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

